# weird Electricity bill



## stanhemi (Apr 20, 2009)

Ok i open this thread to compare my folding rig electricity bill to other (el fiendo and other tpu members are welcome)

first to make a long story short my previous electricity bill was around 200-250$ for 52-55 day.Today i got my new bill 560$ for 52 day.I use around 2500 kwh now the new bill say 7010 kwh.

Rig 1   E7200@4100mhz -----------------smp + gpu2 client         '' 245 watt + 38 watt lcd''
         HD4850  675mhz core 
         corsair tx750watt
         Asus p5q-e

Rig 2   E1200 @ 3200mhz ----------------smp + gpu2 client
         9800gt  720/1890/900
         ocz modxstream 700watt
         gigabyte ep35 ds3l

Rig 3  p4 3000mhz -----------------------only gpu2 client                                                                                '' 230 watt + 30 watt lcd''
        8800gs  700/1782/800
        antec earthwatt 500 watt
        asus p5ld2vm

I want to add  my new quad 9550 and my 2 hd 4870 1g but i'm not sure if i can pay another bill like that cause if i do this i need to add another rig to my farm               

All my rig fold 24/7

''*If i add my new cpu and gpu's *
Rig 1  Q9550 (oc)
        2 x hd4870 
        corsair tx 750 watt

Rig 2  E7200 @4100mhz
        Hd4850
        ocz 700 watt

Rig 3 E1200 @ 3200
       9800gt 720/1890/900
       antec earthwatt 500watt

rig 4 p4 3000mhz                                                   only gpu client
       8800gs 720/1782/800
       thermaltake tr2 430 watt
       asus p5gc mx 1333

 i get a wattmeter so i add the wattage of each rig later today


----------



## Flyordie (Apr 20, 2009)

Ouch is all I can say.  My rig draws about 280-290W @ full "Gaming Load" and 220-230W while F@H. My elec bill only went up... (without my wind turbine) $3/mnth.


----------



## AKlass (Apr 20, 2009)

whos your provider?


----------



## stanhemi (Apr 20, 2009)

My electricity provider is HYDRO QUEBEC


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Apr 20, 2009)

ask then to show you a graph showing the usage per day...


----------



## stanhemi (Apr 20, 2009)

From 40 kwh /day during winter time to 138 kwh/day in summer ????


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Apr 20, 2009)

the meter has gone palooka!


----------



## FilipM (Apr 20, 2009)

It sounds like the meter to me aswell, go check it out and phone them up


----------



## stanhemi (Apr 20, 2009)

bad new for me my electricity provider told me everything is normal on their side,but a tech coming tomorrow to check my meter.

Here the price here in Quebec for the electricity 


The first 1920 kwh  =  0,054$
everything else       = 0,0733$   
+
0.04064$ x kwh       for you account


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 20, 2009)

damn! yea ask your provider to come by and check your meter. when i was folding 24/7 my monthly bill only went up 10%. i was drawing between  350-450 watts.


----------



## El Fiendo (Apr 20, 2009)

I forgot to check, does HQ do actual and estimate months? For instance, Epcor always would do an estimate month followed by an 'actual' month where they came and read the meter. The estimate month was based on prior year usage at that time, and how much you were using in the months previous in the current year. If they underestimated that could explain the jump on this month, but shouldn't be double. 

Also, walk around your house looking for extension cords leading away from your residence.


----------



## stanhemi (Apr 20, 2009)

i live in the same appartment for the last 3 years and i never use more than 3500kwh.

in spring /summer  i check my previous bill,last 3 years  2000-2700 kwh

winter/fall                                           last 3 years   2400-3600 kwh


----------



## AltecV1 (Apr 20, 2009)

*my previous electricity bill was around 200-250$ for 52-55 day.Today i got my new bill 560$ for 52 day.I use around 2500 kwh now the new bill say 7010 kwh.*


 if you wanna fold you have do pay the prize


----------



## HellasVagabond (Apr 20, 2009)

I know whats wrong, its the 4850


----------



## El Fiendo (Apr 20, 2009)

AltecV1 said:


> if you wanna fold you have do pay the prize



The point is previous bills were less than half of what his current bill is, and he was folding then as well as now. This is an odd jump that I don't think has anything to do with folding. 

Can you give us prior month numbers for $/KWh? The .54 will be the ending of the prior month, but what about before that?

At any rate, somethings changed to give you an extra 3500 kwh, it almost looks like someone doubled the reading.


----------



## stanhemi (Apr 20, 2009)

even if my rig pump 800watt /hour =19000 watt for 24 hour X 52 day = 1 000 000 watt =1000 kwh x0,052$ = 52$

edit: i fold since november 2008 24/7

yep i look my meter and wire around everything seem ok.

funny thing all my electric heater(brand new) are eco friendly and my water heater too


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 21, 2009)

It could be as simple as the meter was read incorrectly, I have had that happen before. I am currently folding 2 rigs w/ electric H2o heater, electric cook stove and a heat pump, my bill is big if it tops 100$.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 21, 2009)

That seems a little high. I have 5 rigs folding 24/7 and I spent $209.39usd on my folding rigs last month(total bill $359.81usd). Total F@H usage is 1740kw @ .12034/kw for March. All my PSU's are 80+ certified.

RIG 1
E8400
2X GTX 260
ANTEC EA 650*(400-500 WATTS)*

RIG 2
X2 4850e 
4X 8800GS
ANTEC EA500D*(420 WATTS)*

RIG 3
X2 BE2400
4X 9600GSO
ANTEC EA500D*(420 WATTS)*

RIG 4
X2 BE2400
4X 8800GS
ANTEC EA500D*(420 WATTS)*

RIG 5
X2 7750
2X 8800GTS 512
2X 9800GTX+
CORSAIR 750TX*(500-600 WATTS)*


----------



## stanhemi (Apr 21, 2009)

yep your right BUCK really strange.Tomorrow the HQ tech coming to check my meter.

all my psu's are 80+ certified too

can't be my 3 little rig lol thanks Buck 

the problem is somewhere else in the apartment or maybe the meter i'll see tomorrow with the guy from HQ.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 21, 2009)

on another note, because the price of electricity is increasing globally it may be better to actually write the F@H people a check to pay new equipment.


----------



## deathmore (Apr 21, 2009)

maybe you should check for random extension cords leading from your outlets out from your place...


----------



## stanhemi (Apr 21, 2009)

no extension cord or suspect wire connect to my house/meter

last bill

-1740 kwh    for 52 days   131$   Estimate
-2460 kwh    for 70 days  189$   real
-1760 kwh    for 56 days  135$   real
-2190 kwh    for 57 days   170$  real
-4300 kwh    for 68 days   342$  real   oct 08 to dec 08   ''start folding''
-4400 kwh    for 70 days   362$  real   dec 08  to fev 09   
-7010 kwh    for 54 days   560$  real   fev 09 to apr 09


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Apr 21, 2009)

your meter is counting 1kwh as 2kwh...


----------



## PCpraiser100 (Apr 21, 2009)

Ouch man, I suggest leaving some windows open for while. Either way, try using a UPS as they are far more efficient than power bars under load. When some power bars are under seriouis load, in order to keep stability in check they add more wattage to the ports in order to keep a consistant flow of wattage. In other words, try to find newer power bars or un plug unused devices that consume a lot. Also, another good way is to reconfigure the client to use up the CPU at under 50% max and turn off your monitor too, those are also good ideas.


----------



## Binge (Apr 21, 2009)

Either that or he has the makings of machine intelligence in his house which learned to freebase electricity... but that's not too likely a scenario.  How's the weather up there?  When I was in Ontario last week it was gorgeous.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Apr 21, 2009)

Weather hasn't been that nice up here. Average 10-15c last week. Rainy and cold today.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 21, 2009)

When did you get the new hot water heater.......?


----------



## stanhemi (Apr 21, 2009)

thebluebumblebee said:


> When did you get the new hot water heater.......?



last month


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 21, 2009)

stanhemi said:


> last month



During the time your bill doubled....?

Did it replace a gas or electric unit?


----------



## stanhemi (Apr 21, 2009)

It an electric unit.The HQ tech check my meter 20 min ago and it not my meter.

i call the landlord 5 min ago and he call a electrician to check my hot water heater.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 21, 2009)

Here's why I am asking about the hot water heater:  Several years ago I started smelling an electrical hot smell in our house.  I don't remember how long it took, but I eventually narrowed it down to a room and then started checking things out - with my nose.  Eventually zeroed in on the HWH and found that the electrical box on top of the HWH was hot to the touch!  Found out that whoever had installed it took the #4 stranded aluminum and only used one of the strands to wire-nut to the wire from the heater!  The wire-nut had melted!
Also, remember that your HWH should be set to (the equivalent of) 120 degrees F.


----------



## stanhemi (Apr 21, 2009)

the electrician coming at 3 p.m today,i hope is the hot water heater cause after that i'm running out of solutions.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 21, 2009)

that is crazyness. i hope everything works out!


----------



## alucasa (Apr 21, 2009)

I live in Canada, too. Your E-bill resembles a lot like my bill did when I was running 5 rigs for WCG. I'd say it's not "weird". I reduced my rigs since then.

500CAD ish for the bill was high enough for me.


----------



## Drizzt5 (Apr 21, 2009)

That sucks... Give one of the rigs to someone else and make them fold for you at their house


----------



## stanhemi (Apr 22, 2009)

So it not the meter and it not the water heater!! confirmed by the HQ tech and the electrician

Here the price list of HYDRO QUEBEC lol

0,40$ / day   for the royalty
First 30kwh /day    0,0545 $
over 30kwh /day    0,0746 $

over 50kwh/day winter     6,21$ 
                           summer    0,63$

Now i understand my 560$ bill  i use 90 kwh/day avg


----------



## El Fiendo (Apr 22, 2009)

What all is running in your house? I have 1 rig running 24/7 and I draw 450-550 KwH (every 30 days). And my rates are between $0.099 -> $0.118  /KwH.

If I'm reading your rates correctly, that's $.5291 / KwH when you go over the daily limit? Is that correct? That's insane if it is. Do you have another service provider around?


----------



## stanhemi (Apr 22, 2009)

no HQ is the only one 1 in Quebec it own by the government 

i have 3 rig folding 24/7   and yes it very expensive HQ increase the price 7-8 time over the last 2 years ( +22% $$ ).

@El Fiendo your correct $.5291 / KwH  winter time kill me over 50kwh/day winter *6,21$ *

Maybe i miss something but here the link of HQ price list  ''sorry it a french site '' 
http://www.hydroquebec.com/residentiel/facture/tarif_d.html


I'M MOVING fuck it i don't want to stop folding.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 18, 2009)

You've explained the cost increase, but not the kwh increase, although the new hot water heater would use a lot of electricity when it's first turned on.  +2600 kwh?


----------

